# Best and Trusted Online IT websites



## ithehappy (Jan 21, 2011)

Can I have some names for the Best and most Trusted online IT products website like SMC, Primeabgb or ITDepot.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 21, 2011)

I order books from flipkart. They are good. 

Flipkart.com: Buy Books Online @ Book Store in India: Online Bookstore


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks but I need only IT products.


----------



## asingh (Jan 22, 2011)

PrimeABGB
SMC
Theitwarez
Intencity
Flipkart (has IT products)
ITDepot
Deltapage
EBay 

Best of luck...!


----------



## vickybat (Jan 22, 2011)

^^
Buddy you forgot Lynx india. They are very good isn't it?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 22, 2011)

@Asingh, Thanks.
@Vicky- Special thanks for Lynx, I found my G9 skates for which I was looking for past 6 months.
Much appreciated bro.


----------



## asingh (Jan 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^
> Buddy you forgot Lynx india. They are very good isn't it?



Lynx India was forgotten on purpose. I cannot say more.


----------



## funkysourav (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^^



ithehappy said:


> Can I have some names for the Best and most *Trusted* online IT products website like SMC, Primeabgb or ITDepot.
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

asingh said:


> Lynx India was forgotten on purpose. I cannot say more.



why is it so ?


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 25, 2011)

I have had good experience shopping with Itdepot (baught stuff like mobo, ram, procy, etc.) and the service was really good. Only bad is tht their prices on the site are recently not updated.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep ITDepot is good, they have called off the shipping for 3 days, 26-28 Jan.


----------



## duggalhere (Jan 29, 2011)

There is one more online store for IT store in catering to allover the India -Bitfang.com and it has good customer support.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2011)

duggalhere said:


> There is one more online store for IT store in catering to allover the India -Bitfang.com and it has good customer support.



Thanks but found their prices are outdated.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2011)

ebay is better dan itdepot?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't think so. Ebay can't be trusted as it depends on the seller, you don't know anything about seller.


----------



## asingh (Jan 30, 2011)

^^
Depends. I have done a lot of Ebay transactions are fine. Though I do not go above 5K.


----------



## monkey (Jan 31, 2011)

While using eBay it is best to go with Rating. Sellers with 100% rating are the one to go with.
BTW there are more online shops:
Techshop.in
yantraonline.in
mediahome.in
anythinginit.in

Haven't heard any negative ratings for them (except anythinginit.in for which I havent got any review)...So I think one should just compare the prices and go for it...


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2011)

how does ebay respond to scams


----------



## asingh (Jan 31, 2011)

^^
They have a consumer court. As a rule just deal with dealers who have high +ve ratings.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 31, 2011)

That could take days of trouble for the buyer!

What about other sites?


----------



## asingh (Jan 31, 2011)

^^
That is how most online portals work. If their is a dispute/RMA stuff has to be shipped back. It in of course not like a brick-mortar shop where queries and concerns are handled ad-hoc.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks monkey for your input.


----------



## kooldude (Feb 1, 2011)

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 20, 2011)

I dont think ITDepot is a good IT etailer. How can you buy components when you know that the prices they have quoted is outdated? Do you just pay the older price? I dont understand.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 20, 2011)

I heard bitfang cheated the guy who designed everything of the site . No idea about the service and sales although they do have this big billboard opposite Juhu Chowpathi with all major brand names.

ITDepot- yeah I heard a lot of good stuff about them. SMC International seem to be the only choice for Delhi folks. In Mumbai, Prime is there- but now I am looking for an alternate store. No to itwares, lynx, anythinginIT, etc.


----------



## ico (Feb 21, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> No to itwares


Any specific reason? 

Many friends have dealt with them and have only got positive things to say.


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 21, 2011)

I did an instore transaction with itwares very recently .. i mean a week ago... & my experience was gr8..


----------



## Mike_tech (Feb 24, 2011)

I buy tech products on BestBuy.


----------



## desai_amogh (Feb 25, 2011)

Also, I had bad experience with SMC with regards to Model Nos and product availability... confirm the model no. and availability atleast 5 times over the fone before you place the order.

I confirmed this over the email and phone for atleast 3 times and sent a friend to buy the product (as i dint trust them for a bank transfer)... and they denied availabilty at the last moment.... and I had to settle down for an alternative...


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 25, 2011)

@Mike, Thanks.
@desai, Same happened with me too , I ordered a Razer Sphex Mice Pad, it was available, did the Bank transfer, after 2 days I got an e-mail if I want to buy other product or take refund. I choose refund, but that darn refund process took a complete week.


----------



## gagan007 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks like flipkart is jumping by leaps and bounds in profits...check this out

How Flipkart wrote its book of success in the online world - Money - DNA


----------

